# Ford Mondeo TDCi



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I thought I'd just add an update on Other Marques. Not a new car but a current one.

My steed for the last 16 months has been a Mondeo Ghia TDCi. I've just taken it through 40k miles and *nothing* has gone wrong. 3 routine services, just changed the front tyres and apart from that it is fine. Comfortable, excellent mileage eater and all the toys (the touch screen sat nav with TMC is excellent).

I only wish my TT had given me so little grief.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Good work horse Paul and once planted on the motorway, they are brisker than many might imagine. did you buy new, or let a n other take the first dep'n hit?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It is actually a company car Gary. My employer use a lot of Ford commercials and so we get a very good deal on Ford cars too.

In the end, it was the choice between a 320d SE Touring with no options or a Mondeo Ghia TDCi estate with xenons, colour touch screen nav, heated seats etc and an extra Â£100 a month in the bank.

As my regular drive is far from inspiring (150 mile round trip along trunk A roads across East Anglia) the Mondeo and cash won it for me. The heated windscreen for a winter's morning also helped swing it.

It is a very competent car and, as you say, once rolling no slouch.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> It is actually a company car Gary. My employer use a lot of Ford commercials and so we get a very good deal on Ford cars too.
> 
> In the end, it was the choice between a 320d SE Touring with no options or a Mondeo Ghia TDCi estate with xenons, colour touch screen nav, heated seats etc and an extra Â£100 a month in the bank.
> 
> ...


Tuning Box? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Good choice - Vw would have been in the garage a dozen times by now.
Handles great too. Like the seats on toys on the Ghia x. Climate control is good too.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> In the end, it was the choice between a 320d SE Touring with no options or a Mondeo Ghia TDCi estate with xenons, colour touch screen nav, heated seats etc and an extra Â£100 a month in the bank.


Good choice Paul - I would have done the same: really fantastic value for money. I drove a Mondeo TDCi for 3 days last year as a courtesy car and was super impressed: Focus-level B-road dynamics and and quite refined for a Ford, glad you are getting on well with it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Paul, as you know I had a Mondy TDCi as a loan car when my TVR was in for service. Superb solid all round workhorse, and if you poke it with a stick it goes to! 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Paul, as you know I had a Mondy TDCi as a loan car when my TVR was in for service. Superb solid all round workhorse, and if you poke it with a stick it goes to! 8)


Goes to what?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, as you know I had a Mondy TDCi as a loan car when my TVR was in for service. Superb solid all round workhorse, and if you poke it with a stick it goes to! 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

...you love doing this. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Especially to Kevin, as he does it to everyone else. :roll: :-*


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Just to support the Mondeo line, ran a 2.0 litre petrol Mondeo for 3 years/40k miles and, again, absolutely nothing went wrong with it. Went well and handled well ................ just didn't stop too well. However, in the VFM stakes it is hard to see anything beating it ................ so how is it that now Ford are producing decent saloons they aren't selling as many as the decrepit Cortina, Sierra and earlier Mondeo models??


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I think it's because in the past fleet managers for companies would buy the cheapest models in the market - sales reps got escorts, the area managers cortinas, the middle managers the GTX version and so on.... now people who have jobs that come with a car usually get an allowance per month, which they're entitled to add to, and at the danger of getting back into the very long FWD topic, we're badge snobs. So they spend their allowance on more basic models from BMW, Audi, Mercedes etc, as opposed to fully specced up (and possibly superior) Fords....


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I think that is possibly true. The only downside with the Mondeo is that it is a tad noisier than the equivalent A4 etc. On the upside, the touch screen sat nav is the best I've used and the integrated TMC is priceless.

It will be very interesting to see what the new Mondeo is like next summer. This current car could very well be replaced by another Ford I have to say. Especially if the 2.2 TDCi twin sequential turbo with 170 bhp is available in that time frame.

Paul


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

paulb said:


> I thought I'd just add an update on Other Marques. Not a new car but a current one.
> 
> My steed for the last 16 months has been a Mondeo Ghia TDCi. I've just taken it through 40k miles and *nothing* has gone wrong. 3 routine services, just changed the front tyres and apart from that it is fine. Comfortable, excellent mileage eater and all the toys (the touch screen sat nav with TMC is excellent).
> 
> I only wish my TT had given me so little grief.


Was this the 130 or 155?

I drove a new 155PS (2.2) ST TDCi yesterday. Little performance difference over the 130, thirstier and the engine/gearbox combination isn't actually as sweet as the 2.0L.

Agree on the sat nav, does work well.

Couldn't agree on Mondeo (aka Ford) vs TT grief comment. 90k+ faultless miles in a V6 Mondeo before the TT, 50k trouble free miles in the last 18 months in a Focus TDCi.

I must have a huge penis saying I drive a cheap Focus :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Was this the 130 or 155?
> 
> I drove a new 155PS (2.2) ST TDCi yesterday. Little performance difference over the 130, thirstier and the engine/gearbox combination isn't actually as sweet as the 2.0L.
> 
> ...


It's the 130. The 155 wasn't available in anything but the ST when I got mine. I'm actually glad as I prefer the delivery of the 130 but would probably have gone for the higher power option had it been available - and made a mistake.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

We ran a Mondeo TDCi Zetec estate for 3 years as the family hack.

Good car, nothing went wrong except both rear shock absorbers failed just outside the 2 year warranty (EU import).

I lost only Â£7300 in 3 years as well from new.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

From now on we must all sell our TTs and buy reliable diesel Mondeos then. Who needs a TT when you can have so much fun in a Mondeo? :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

vlastan said:


> From now on we must all sell our TTs and buy reliable diesel Mondeos then. Who needs a TT when you can have so much fun in a Mondeo? :roll:


I had the same thought when my brother bougt an A4 1.9TDI .I drove it back from Carlisle following him in his escort van and it was getting 65 mpg  Then I went and ordered a 3.2 MKII :wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jul 16, 2006)

I was driving a full on fully loaded BMW 3 series with ALL the toys and gave the job up. The car went with the job . New job only offered a 2.0 TCDi Mundano. I took it on the assumption that "When the time came - I could go back to the BMW I was used to."

The time came - I ordered another Mondeo

:roll:

Tax was a crippler on the BMW.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> From now on we must all sell our TTs and buy reliable diesel Mondeos then. Who needs a TT when you can have so much fun in a Mondeo? :roll:


Nowhere did I mention fun. I said it was competent. I couldn't afford to do 30k miles a year in a Cayman I have to say...


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> From now on we must all sell our TTs and buy reliable diesel Mondeos then. Who needs a TT when you can have so much fun in a Mondeo? :roll:


Good grief no - I ran the Mondeo as well as the TT as the 'family hack' - difficult to get two teenage boys in the back of the TT? As a work horse it performed admirably ........... but it was never 'fun'.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> From now on we must all sell our TTs and buy reliable diesel Mondeos then. Who needs a TT when you can have so much fun in a Mondeo? :roll:


No one's talking fun. But if they were, I would rather do 40K motorway miles in a Mondeo than in a cramped and noisey TT. It's a better car for the purpose, and I think that was the point of Pauls initial post.

:wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Badge snobbery does play a big factor, admittedly. In this country, a Ford Mondeo may be the better car, but people often prefer to buy the Audi/BMW as it impresses the neighbours.

More fool them, the Mondeo, as has been said is a very good car, great for eating up motorway miles.

I've got an A4 (B6) at the moment but I'd consider a Mondeo for work/commuting next.


----------

